# What were you hoping to buy on Black Friday?



## jdramirez (Nov 29, 2014)

Last year Adorama had a 6ft... maybe 7ft umbrella for $50... and I was hoping that shooting star would be seen again. But no. Also last year, Buydig via ebay was selling a 100L for $700ish after rebate... but again, not this year. Having said that, I just sold my 2nd 100L, so I really should just stay out of the 100L business.

I was also hoping that Amazon would have a deal like they have had in past years... where you buy an entry level body with a kit lens and then they practically give you the 55-250 and the 75-300 for free. But no. 

Having said that, I think I got in on the photo deal of the season... Kohls was selling a t5, kit lens, and a 75-300mm for 449 plus 6% tax, but then you could get 9 or 10% back using a cash back site, plus getting $15 kohl's cash for every $50 you spend, plus this yes 2 you points... so I bought the maximum allowed of 5. 

So I paid $2380, but I'm getting $675 in kohl's cash (the wife is going on a shopping spree), $112.50 in the yes to you points, and $202 in cash back... so my total for 5 bodies and 10 lenses my cost is $1390.50.

So I'm pretty psyched about that.


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

I was hoping the 400 f/5.6 refurb was going to be available. At $910.00 !

*sigh*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2014)

Not hoping for any camera gear, I recently treated my G.A.S. with a dose of TS-E 17mm f/4L. Got some good deals on a bunch of toys for charity toy drive donations.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 29, 2014)

slclick said:


> I was hoping the 400 f/5.6 refurb was going to be available. At $910.00 !
> 
> *sigh*



I was looking at some 200mm f/2L lenses on ebay... but they went out of my price range...


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 29, 2014)

Ideally wanted to see either the 70-200 is 2 drop to 1700, or get 600 ex-rt to 450. If those price points had hit I don't think I could have resisted.


----------



## miah (Nov 29, 2014)

I was hoping we'd see a gift certificate for a 7D2 packaged with a 100-400L II, for say $200-300 off the list price, shipping by year's end.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 29, 2014)

miah said:


> I was hoping we'd see a gift certificate for a 7D2 packaged with a 100-400L II, for say $200-300 off the list price, shipping by year's end.



speaking of gift cards, what happened to amazon, b&h, and adorama offering 1% back on a future purchase? I liked being able to get a couple of bucks back and applying it to an accessory or whatever.


----------



## miah (Nov 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> speaking of gift cards, what happened to amazon, b&h, and adorama offering 1% back on a future purchase? I liked being able to get a couple of bucks back and applying it to an accessory or whatever.



Hey, you're right. I just checked B&H and the 2% Rewards business has been removed from a couple of the lenses I was considering. Two percent off on a Big White is a lot of money, so they've effectively instituted a stealth price increase.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wouldn't mind some deals on roll paper...


----------



## SPL (Nov 29, 2014)

My GAS is leaning towards a 24-70 2.8 II deal


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2014)

I broke down and ordered a ipad online from Target with their $140 gift card deal. I also bought a low cost 40 inch Samsung Smart TV from Best Buy to replace the small one in my Bedroom. I also bought some accessories for the ipad. Now, I need a new external antenna, a indoor one just does not quite work out here in the country.

I'm reducing a lot of seldom used photo stuff, I have too much.


----------



## michi (Nov 29, 2014)

I was wishfully hoping for a $2,500 or less deal for a 5DIII body from a store like B&H, Amazon or so. But nothing like that. Maybe on Cyber Monday, but I doubt it...


----------



## candc (Nov 29, 2014)

i have been waiting for a deal on a multiple ex600 rt kit. last year you could get 2 600's a rx3 trigger plus rechargeable batteries, umbrellas and a bag full of other stuff for $1149. i haven't seen anything close to that lately.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2014)

michi said:


> I was wishfully hoping for a $2,500 or less deal for a 5DIII body from a store like B&H, Amazon or so. But nothing like that. Maybe on Cyber Monday, but I doubt it...


 
Call Adorama and ask them to match the $2500 deals on ebay. They might.

Authorized sellers have been pretty much stopped from advertising deals like that, but they can sell for less if they want to. B&H has not been cutting deals.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't see 600mm f4 IS II on BLACK FRIDAY :


----------



## ramon123 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have been waiting for around 2 years to buy the Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II and have seen it in the past drop to $1799. B&H and others have been selling it for $2149... What's going on!!!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## slclick (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I went for a 'Beige Saturday' deal on the CUSA site and picked up that refurb SL1 that's been teasing me for $350. It'll be my new snapshot/family photos/travel body with the pancake and maybe the EF-S 24 one day. I sold my 60D to fund it. Easy.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 30, 2014)

miah said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of gift cards, what happened to amazon, b&h, and adorama offering 1% back on a future purchase? I liked being able to get a couple of bucks back and applying it to an accessory or whatever.
> ...



http://www.adorama.com/pages/5-percent-holiday-rewards

Per this page... it seems like we can get 5% back... but it says 2% on this page.

http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html

So who knows.. I guess it is only one some.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.adorama.com/pages/5-percent-holiday-rewards
> 
> Per this page... it seems like we can get 5% back...



You mean the page that states, "*Up to* 5% rewards," which means anything from 0% to 5%?


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.adorama.com/pages/5-percent-holiday-rewards
> ...



True. Don't forget that you can get an extra 1% cash back by going to Ebates dot com. 3% total isn't a ton, but 3% is still 3%.


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> michi said:
> 
> 
> > I was wishfully hoping for a $2,500 or less deal for a 5DIII body from a store like B&H, Amazon or so. But nothing like that. Maybe on Cyber Monday, but I doubt it...
> ...



That probably tells us that their stock is low, in preparation for a replacement in the not-too-distant future. (Next Sunday, A.D.?)


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 30, 2014)

ramon123 said:


> I have been waiting for around 2 years to buy the Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II and have seen it in the past drop to $1799. B&H and others have been selling it for $2149... What's going on!!!??!?!?!?!?!?


There is the 6th ave ebay deal. 

But if you go to canon price watch, you can get the lens for 1899 as well... so you are paying $100 more than your target price either way. I'd say get it.


----------

